# What do you do with your Snow Goose



## Bear Ends08 (Feb 13, 2007)

What do you guys do with your snow goose once you have killed it.. In the past we have made jerkey out it which was pretty good but alot of work.. Last year we also saved some and used it for catfish bait and that worked well. Just currious as to what you guys do with it? or do you guys not even eat them?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

yep i make jerky and it is good i tried frying it but it taste like $H1T


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Kabobs
jambalaya
stroganoff
fajitas
and Cheddar Brats!!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive only made my snow geese into jerky and chili, but both are awesome


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sausage!!!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Other than Sausage and Jery I cook em the same as I would a Mallard...taste the same in the spring.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I make jerky and fajitas out of some of it. The rest of them I breast out, package, and donate to the homeless shelter.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i make all of the geese into jerky, its not too much work if you save it until you have quite a bit of it and then just do it all at once


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

we make ours into jerky or summer sausage. do it yourself, dosent pay to get burned by von hansons like we did 2 years ago.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

I make shredded goose sandwiches. Gets rid of a lot of meat with little work and tastes so good even girls eat it!

1. Cut breasts into 3-4 chunks each
2. Load Crock Pot full of meat and 1-2 cups brown sugar
3. Cook on low for 8-9 hrs (or until meat will shred)
4. Drain Juices
5. Shred with fork and add BBQ sauce. (preference on how much, but be careful not to over-do it, the meat tastes sweet even without it.)


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I eat them all up!

Be it smoked sticks, sausage, cubed and marinaded for breakfast omlett, burgers, etc...


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Meat sticks, jerky, dog treats, catfish bait.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Let's see:

Brats
Weiners
Ground Italian Sausage (my favorite)
Ground Burger
Snack Sticks w/ pepperjack cheese
Jerky
Marinated and bacon wrapped shish-kabobs
etc.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I make mine into sticks ,or let Jhegg or fieldhunter cook them up.Those two are the best game cooks I know of.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

We make most ours into sticks otherwise I crockpot them. We got a local butcher that makes the best sticks ive ever tasted. They rock!

I cant believe some of you guys feed them to dogs and catfish. :-? If I already didnt have a ton for myself I would take them off your hands. I do know a lot of guys who would pay top dollar for those sticks we have made out of them.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

West Dakota Meat - Bismarck!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Polish sausage
Summer sausage
beer sticks

kabobs

kraut and goose

italian dressing soaked chunks

hot goose beefs

chilli


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Ty said:


> I cant believe some of you guys feed them to dogs and catfish. :-?


 I figure my dog works as hard as I do for birds.....she deserves some treats too! Basically just bird jerky without any seasonings on it. 
The breasts will be made into meat sticks and jerky.
:beer: 
But,....yes I use the "other parts" and guts for chum and bait. Catfishs love it and blugills go ballistic over a liitle piece on a jig. I think it's better than burying them in the garden, or putting them in a pile and burning them like I've heard some "hunters" do.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> West Dakota Meat - Bismarck!


I'll give that a "Hell Ya!!!!"

Jalapeno Cheddar Brat/Summer sausage....oh man.....I jusy got hungry!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sticks, sausage, ect. cook them or grill them just like any other bird, I don't know where the term " SKY CARP" came from because I think they taste as good or better than any mallard, when prepared properly.

Inject and grill to a med. rare GOOD EATS


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Maverick said:


> > West Dakota Meat - Bismarck!
> 
> 
> I'll give that a "Hell Ya!!!!"
> ...


I second that! Those brats are da bomb!!!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Either jerky or wrap it in bacon and throw it on the grill


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

slim jims and brats! :beer: :beer:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

JERKY...YUM YUM :stirpot:


----------

